# Audi TTS squealing/high pitched noise from engine bay



## reubensmith123 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi guys,

This is my first time posting on a forum so please bare with me. Basically I purchased an Audi TTS 58 plate stronic 2 weeks ago and just yesterday I begun to hear a high pitched squealing noise coming from the engine bay, around the alternator area to be specific. It is an intermittent noise which comes and goes and stays on for a few seconds, however it is gradually getting worse to the point that it is on constantly (as the video displays). The noise generally occurs when i come off the throttle. It is also worth mentioning the noise continued for a couple of seconds after the engine turned off. 
I have taken it to 2 audi specialists and the mechanics say they have never come accross the noise before but some suggestions have been:

air leaking from somewhere 
alternator pulley or tensioner
possible worn alt belt.

Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lpCcRi ... e=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D52FBZr ... e=youtu.be

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Remove your alternator belt and check each bearing to see if they're soinning freely

It could be the ac compressor clutch, try switching the air con on / off to see if it makes a difference


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds just like a slipping alternator belt,so hopefully a very easy fix.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Since the noise is still there, briefly, when the engine is shut off, I reckon it must be an air leak somewhere. Possibly near the turbo since that one is located at the same side as the alternator.

I can see you already tested the alternator belt by taking the tension of the pulley.


----------



## copster (May 7, 2002)

how long after shut off does it carry on for?

I had nearly that exact noise on my TTS - turned out to be a faulty PCV valve.


----------



## userxyz (Jun 12, 2012)

My 2008 is suffering a similar sound. Whilst the engine is running it sounds like belt noise, but when turning the engine off the squeal seems to become clearer sounding (obviously no engine noise) and gets increasingly high pitched for 2-3 seconds before suddenly stopping.

OP: did you ever figure this out?


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

userxyz said:


> My 2008 is suffering a similar sound. Whilst the engine is running it sounds like belt noise, but when turning the engine off the squeal seems to become clearer sounding (obviously no engine noise) and gets increasingly high pitched for 2-3 seconds before suddenly stopping.
> 
> OP: did you ever figure this out?


We'll see what the OP says, but my guess would be faulty PCV valve. A bit difficult to hear on the clips. Initially it sounded like it could be metallic and a grinding bearing, but on clip two it sounds more like whistling kettle which would indicate PCV.

From your description of your own symptoms, especially that it continues after shut down, it seems almost certain that it is the PCV. Easy and cheap fix, luckily.


----------



## KCZ 313 (Apr 7, 2013)

Wondering what the cure was, 4 years later lol


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

KCZ 313 said:


> Wondering what the cure was, 4 years later lol


From the description, I have all my money on the PCV valve...


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

What's the detail on yours as I'm looking.
Colour, spec, etc.?


----------



## Tri-Chas (May 26, 2010)

Couple of years ago I suddenly had a very high pitch and loud noise from engine bay, more revs more noise.Turned out to be a split hose in air intake somewhere, took garage 5 mins to locate, and was easy to fix, I thought the whole thing was about to blow.... nervous moments!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Worth a watch just to check the accessory belt, tensioner and pullies -






If it's not any of the above, at least for the 3.2 VR-6 engine, there's a Crank Case Valve (CCV) diaphragm located inside the Cyclone Oil Separator (COS) which is situated inside the hump on the right side of the Cylinder Head Cover. The CCV diaphragm can rupture over time and will lead to a vacuum leak. The whistling noise may be coming from the hole where noted -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1876243


----------

